# Delisted Watchlists



## Steve C144 (15 July 2019)

Hello all,
I am interested in people's opinions about back testing with and without delisted companies included in the test.
There is plenty of discussion about how to deal with delisted stocks, but how many people test without including them? If so why or why not? It seems a back test can't be valid unless delisted stocks are included...is that a fair assumption?

Thanks in advance.


----------

